
Show HN: For each pixel, change some surrounding pixels; repeat - antoineMoPa
http://a-mo-pa.com/triangular/
======
MichaelBurge
There appears to be a problem where pixels write to the same buffer that later
pixels read from. The example shows two pixels below the center; if you try to
put them above the center the result image will grow much more slowly.

~~~
antoineMoPa
You are right, at each iteration, the information propagates all the way to
the bottom, but climbs 1px at the time.

------
antoineMoPa
One interesting aspect is that if you draw something and iterate a few times,
you will see the same drawing appear again.

